# What are your happy songs?  International Happy Day is March 20th.



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2015)

Listening to BBC Radio 4 Today Programme it was mentioned that in 2012 the UN designated March 20th as International Happy Day. Listeners were asked to phone in/email suggestions for a Happy Playlist.  

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b055g5hz

One of my happy songs:

[video]https://youtu.be/3wZ_b_uUAdQ[/video]

Okay I know I've inserted videos before with preview....help?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 17, 2015)

Great song..Sadly I do not listen to much radio anymore..


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> Great song..Sadly I do not listen to much radio anymore..View attachment 15952



I mostly only listen to talk shows on the radio.  But I listen to certain energizing music on my ipod for working out, also have classical, Celtic, and lots of other music on my ipod.  I make CD's of music to listen to in the car.  Or we play CD's at home.


----------



## oldman (Mar 17, 2015)

Here is a great song, if you like to run. It really gets you going to the beat and if you are on a treadmill while listening to it, I am sure that you will crank up the speed. Followed by their second hit.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2015)

Good beats, Oldman.  I've had some very long workout playlists which I switch around for a change.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2015)

Annie if you  remove the S from the HTTPS (url)...and post just HTTP link...you won't have any problem


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2015)

This song always brings a smile to my face if I'm feeling down it's such a an upbeat happy song..


----------



## ndynt (Mar 20, 2015)

For me...this always elevates me.  Makes me even dance....[video]https://youtu.be/y6Sxv-sUYtM[/video]






After years of high-profile musical collaborations, Pharrell Williams  has partnered with the United Nations Foundation, fittingly, promote the  organization's International Day of Happiness, held each year on March  20th. 
John Legend, Ed Sheeran, Cody Simpson, David Guetta, James Blunt and Charlize Theron joined forces with the United Nations to create "the world's happiest playlist" and launching its weeklong #happysoundslike campaign.  Along with creating this Happy mix
​http://www.pandora.com/station/play/2567396056879192838


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 20, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Annie if you  remove the S from the HTTPS (url)...and post just HTTP link...you won't have any problem



Cheers!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 20, 2015)

ndynt said:


> For me...this always elevates me.  Makes me even dance....[video]https://youtu.be/y6Sxv-sUYtM[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I still like it even though I've heard it a zillion times.  It's still on my workout playlist.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## ndynt (Mar 20, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I still like it even though I've heard it a zillion times.  It's still on my workout playlist.


Isn't strange AmericaScot ?  I too have heard it over and over.  Yet, never tire of it.


----------



## Bee (Mar 20, 2015)

A great song for this, the first day of Spring.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Cookie (Mar 22, 2015)

Here comes the sun - Beatles

[video]https://youtu.be/Y6GNEEi7x4c[/video]


----------



## Temperance (Mar 22, 2015)

oldman said:


> Here is a great song, if you like to run. It really gets you going to the beat and if you are on a treadmill while listening to it, I am sure that you will crank up the speed. Followed by their second hit.



La Bouche were wonderful.  Favorite, Be My Lover.  One certainly can't sit still when that is playing.


----------



## Temperance (Mar 22, 2015)

Gosh, there are so many.  Stayn' Alive by the Bee Gees, Stronger by Kelly Clarkson, many by Fleetwood Mac this can go on and on.


----------

